# Does your GR sit on your lap?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna loves to sit on my lap or at least some part of me. She doesn't do this constantly, but my husband gets concerned that she is showing dominance and gets mad at me. I usually move her off as she gets heavy, but wanted to get this boards informed opinion.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith sits on me all the time. it has nothing to do with dominance, and everything to do with her wanting to be with her people.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie doesn't actually sit on me but he will sometimes rest his head on my lap when we're watching TV. At night when we're sleeping, even after we got him a huge bed and put it right next to ours, he still wants to lay in ours right between us and uses our legs as pillows...... it's OK though, I like when he sleeps with us


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie sits right in my lap anytime I'm sitting on the floor. If I"m on the couch, she likes to come over, put both her front paws on my leg and look at me. It's kinda creepy, really.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley is always in our laps. He is such a cuddle bug, he is always so happy and if I sit on the couch he jumps up and lays across my lap, he is such a sweetie and a momma's boy,


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly spends about half the evening in my lap in my recliner. He seems to do it more now that it is getting chilly outside and the house is cooler. He sure keeps my legs warm. I call him my British Thermal Unit (BTU) cause his dad was a British golden.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco is ALWAYS in our laps. He loves to sit in our laps when were sitting at the computer. Sometimes i think he thinks he is a small dog....


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I have FF problem....meaning Freezing Feet!! But with Ajda laying on them, I don't even have to wear socks!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson does....sometimes...but not regularly.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Farley is not allowed on the furniture or in our bed but I sit on the floor with him a lot and he sits in my lap, lays in my lap, or is in some way touching me at all times....I dont feel that its dominance...but then again I'm no Dog Whisperer


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yep*

rachel loves to sit on our laps..a lot!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Big time! Shadow is huge and sits on my lap all the time. Tucker likes to lay on me!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you seen this thread yet? Sidney was just over a year old then... he was such a big baby then... and still is...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine love to sit on my lap. Bama especially. Beau likes to sit on my lap facing out when I sit on the floor. And that is when he gets the big backstratches.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

My Sadie is not a lap sitter, she's content to sit nearby or right at my feet. Cooper, on the other hand, tries desperately to fit in my lap. He's probably in the 60-70 lb range now and I'm only about 107 lbs, so I'm told it looks quite silly having this big ol' puppy trying to climb in my lap! He ends up just sitting right on me in one way or another. He's definitely a snuggler! And I certainly don't take it as him trying to be dominant, he's just a pure lover-dog.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep! Putz will sit in your lap, on your lap, all over our bodies usually. His FAVORITE thing is laying on top of Daddy on the couch while they play!


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lazy Boy*

I sit in the lazy boy, The Murph crawls onto my lap and starts licking me.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco is ALWAYS in our laps. He loves to sit in our laps when were sitting at the computer. Sometimes i think he thinks he is a small dog....


My boyfriend says that Monster must think he's a small lap dog. lol


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> My boyfriend says that Monster must think he's a small lap dog. lol


Rosco's problem is that he thinks he's human....LOL


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy does ALL the time. She thinks she is a lap dog, even though she's 70 lbs.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy used to sit "in" our laps as a pup... now she will sit "on" us from time to time. She loves it if you're sitting on your tummy and then she'll just sit on your butt... your back.. whatever lol!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

both my girls are lap dogs, Ollie only likes to rest his head on your lap,


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

All three of mine think they are lap dogs and if anyone tells them they aren't it would break their hearts.Buddy has to be the heaviest and he is a mommies boy so I end up with this 80 pound lap dog on my 110 pound frame.Thank goodness he doesn't do it as often as Peanut.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

There's nothing I love more than when Tucker sits on my lap


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie likes to get up and sit next to me and put her head in my lap, both her and Pearl if they can fit between John and I will sit with us. Pearl on the other hand( they both weigh 63 pounds) thinks she only weighs three and just loves to sit or lay on your lap. I think it is a comfort thing with them they love to be near you. The picture in my avatar is a Sunday morning when Millie was sitting with me in the double recliner we have in the back room in front of the gas fireplace.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff's a 1/2 a lap sitter - his back end is on the ground, front end on me. (Usually looking to see if I have any food nearby)


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Coach will always try to sit on our laps-just check out my Avatar-he's on my husband's lap. he's doesn't realize he's almost 90 lbs!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the real question is when ISN'T Sam on my lap?? anytime i'm on the couch, he's on top of me. now that he's bigger (45lbs) he doesn't quite fit the way he used to but he'll still try. usually he'll just settl for laying across my lap or just putting his front paws and head on me. 

i've been home sick for the past 3 days (yuck..) and sam is loving the non-stop cuddle time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ihave 2 goldens and a springer that are all lap dogs...... they work out whose turn it is. Penny even sleeps on my pillow !


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey---ALL the time
Kady----MOST of the time
Rusty----WHENEVER there's room


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YES, I think that's a breed trait if you let them! lol


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

My lap is still wamr right now from Ellie. I went downstairs to watch some tv, she jumped in the chair with me and started snuggling. I swear, these guys just cannot snuggle close enough. It's like "Ellie, you can't possible snuggle any closer". Anyway, she did that for a few minutes, then jumped down and found her ropey-tugger and played with it. Then she walked twop steps... and took a squat. 
Right after I get done bragging about how she's SO housebroken, and got it SO quickly. Jeez. No whine, no going to the door. Nothing. So now she's in her crate, with no more play time tonight.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is always on my lap or my daughter's lap. She's even got grandma convinced that really it doesn't hurt I'm not that heavy.

On Firdays I tend to go to work early so ther is no snuggle time before I go. When I get home she climbs in my lap in the recliner and goes to sleep all snuggled up. So if that is showing dominance, I'll take it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

All our goldens over the past 30 years have been lap dogs. When it's cold out, there is no better blankie! I'd think about how the dog is sitting on your lap: is it cuddling or is he trying to intentionally pin you? If it's cuddle time and you want to cuddle, can take the weight and the dog hair, and don't mind the dog sitting on the same piece of furniture when you aren't in it, then I'd say enjoy it!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ashamedly, I have two lap puppies. One is 50 lbs, the other almost 70!

I will admit, it saves on furnace bills. At night, I'm surrounded by my "bookends" one one one side, one on the other. I have to shimmy out of the covers like a cocoon.

Then there's the Sunday afternoon naps in front of the ball game. I think I'll have to draw some limits there!


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

My 2 arnt allowed on the furniture- but if they put their front legs accross your lap, as long as 1 back paw is on the floor, then thats ok! They love a cuddle! Silly dogs!


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruby isn't snuggly . We do sit on the floor but she may not want to sit on\with us; she often just wants to play tug. It may be her age, but she has been a very independent girl and that much we noticed since day 1 -which in SOME ways is a good thing (she could be left alone contently at home). She's not allowed on furniture or upstairs either.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Bentley isn't a lapdog per se but he does have an evening routine: when we eat dinner at the coffee table, he'll lay quietly next to me (the most likely to concede tidbits). But, as soon as we're done, he'll jump up beside me and shove his nose beneath my hand for nose massage. If I dare drop my hand, he'll dive for it and ensure that I keep rubbing his nose. Then, when he's had enough, he'll slurp my face until I'm makeup-less.


----------

